# q quick question for members of Local 6 San Francisco



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Finish your college degree. It's really a no-brainer.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Go back and finish college with a meaningful degree, not just "business major" or political science.

No matter what you do take classes on basic accounting, and sales. Throw in some public speaking and you're good to go. Don't think you won't be selling anything, at the very least it'll be yourself.


----------



## MrBones765 (Jun 11, 2014)

FlyingSparks said:


> Finish your college degree. It's really a no-brainer.





gilbequick said:


> Go back and finish college with a meaningful degree, not just "business major" or political science.
> 
> No matter what you do take classes on basic accounting, and sales. Throw in some public speaking and you're good to go. Don't think you won't be selling anything, at the very least it'll be yourself.


I'm not going back to college. Simple as that.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBones765 said:


> I'm not going back to college. Simple as that.


I heard liberal arts is hot right now. Haha


----------



## MrBones765 (Jun 11, 2014)

FlyingSparks said:


> I heard liberal arts is hot right now. Haha


 we both know that isn't the case.


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

MrBones765 said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and I am curious to ask a question. In the coming months, Local 6 is having an application period to apply for apprenticeships. I am going to apply but my questions are how much work there is right now and would I have good chances.
> 
> To give a background of myself, I am a man who got out of high school 2 years ago, made it all the way to calculus when I was in college (dropped out of college 4 months ago, long story to why), I'm willing to work hard (my current employer can testify to that), and I want to learn. I will be honest, I don't know anybody in Local 6 so I am nervous because of that because a lot of people I talk to talk bad about IBEW being a lot into the "homeboy" connection.
> 
> Please give me responses. I will greatly appreciate them.


There have been 85 "long" calls (more than two weeks) over the last few weeks for journeyman and its only going up. Of course I'm a book 2 guy so I'm not in the good ol boys club but if you can get in I say go for it.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBones765 said:


> we both know that isn't the case.


And you clearly can't see a good joke.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

What is book 2 and why does it exist? 

Is the union not one for all and all for one like those sword guys?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

daveEM said:


> What is book 2 and why does it exist?
> 
> Is the union not one for all and all for one like those sword guys?


Book 1 guys always have first dibs on jobs in their local. Book 2 is where electricians from other locals sign. If the calls go past book 1 in to book 2 then a traveler can take the call.


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

GROUP I. All applicants for employment who have four (4) or more years’
experience in the trade, are residents of the geographical area constituting
the normal construction labor market, have passed a Journeyman Wireman’s
examination given by a duly constituted Inside Construction Local Union of
the I.B.E.W. or have been certified as a Journeyman Wireman by any Inside
Joint Apprenticeship and Training Committee, and, who have been
employed in the trade for a period of at least one (1) year in the last four (4)
years in the geographical area covered by the collective bargaining
agreement.

GROUP II. All applicants for employment who have four (4) or more years’
experience in the trade and who have passed a Journeyman Wireman’s
examination given by a duly constituted Inside Construction Local Union of
the I.B.E.W. or have been certified as a Journeyman Wireman by any Inside
Joint Apprenticeship and Training Committee.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

If you want to be an electrician,

Sign on with the IBEW
Check for how much work your local has and the market share versus open shops.
Get a job with an electrical contractor union if they allow it open shop if they don't.

Good Luck


----------

